# [Solved] Upgraded to Kernel 4.12.12 from 4.12.5

## element432

Hey, I just updated my kernel to 4.12.12 and now it gets stuck on boot, right here...

```
brcmfmac: brcmf_inetaddr_changed: fail to get arp ip table err:-23

```

It's using the same config as my past kernel, which has been the same for a while. Never had this issue before and I can still boot into 4.12.5. 

Im just not 100% sure where to start to figure out whats wrong here. Thanks!Last edited by element432 on Wed Sep 20, 2017 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pjp

Do you have the config files available for both versions (/usr/src/<kernel version>/.config)?

If you're comfortable checking, I usually start by diffing the two configs to see if I missed something.

If you don't find anything, or just aren't sure what to look for, then try pasting the configs to a paste site. I've seen app-text/wgetpaste recommended.

----------

## element432

4.12.5

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/Gr20rZG9ftPDv55rvwag/

4.12.12

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/lMnYs6Pccz1VI7EYeYJg/

I've been looking between them, still am. Have not seen a difference yet though.

Edit:

I have always heard of people having problems with the broadcom wireless cards, not sure if that's what is causing this or not. I have never really had trouble with it at all.

----------

## pjp

Your 4.12.12 config has "CONFIG_HARDLOCKUP_CHECK_TIMESTAMP=y" while 4.12.5 does not.

I'm still on 4.12.5 which does not have that, so I can't tell you where to find it. If you go into menuconfig, you can search for it using the / (forward slash). I'm not saying you should disable it, but that might help clarify if you need it. I would personally try with it off unless it seemed like some new critical feature.

----------

## element432

Alright, ill start searching for that and see if i can find it. Ill report back once I do, thanks!

----------

## Hu

The forward slash search in menuconfig should take you right to it.  No need to explore around in different menus hoping to find it.

----------

## pjp

 *Hu wrote:*   

> The forward slash search in menuconfig should take you right to it.  No need to explore around in different menus hoping to find it.

  When it shows you the results, how do you go to the actual setting? When I've done it, <return> puts me back at the main menu, not at the item found.

----------

## Hu

Type the number of the match you want to visit.  It opens a subview pointing at the matched location.  When you leave that view, you are dropped back into the search results.

----------

## pjp

Thanks, a lot easier.

----------

## element432

Hey, finally back at it. I found it in menuconfig but it doesn't have a number next to it. If I remember right, that means its under something else that I would have to enable. Or am I remembering wrong haha. I'm still searching in that generally area for it.

----------

## pjp

In searching for that option, my results show: 

```
Symbol: HARDLOCKUP_CHECK_TIMESTAMP [=y]

    Type  : boolean

      Defined at lib/Kconfig.debug:351

      Selected by: X86 [=y] && X86_64 [=y]
```

Selected by X86 and X86_64. But under X86_64, HARDLOCKUP_CHECK_TIMESTAMP isn't listed as one of the "selects" items.

However, it is listed as a "selects" item under X86.

Maybe it isn't optional?

----------

## element432

That's what I get too, was wondering the same thing haha.

----------

## element432

So, I found out the problem was related to booting with my Nvidia card. When I boot with my Intel card it works fine, but using Nvidia, it just locks. I rebuilt the modules after upgrading so I'm still trying to figure that out. Just wanted to post an update haha.

Edit:

So I found out that the modules I have, nvidia and virtualbox, are not starting on boot They also don't start with modprobe.

I get..

```
modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia': Exec format error

```

Running systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service gets me...

```
systemd-modules-load.service - Load Kernel Modules

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/system/systemd-modules-load.service; static;

   Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Wed 2017-09-20 11:31:36 EDT; 5min ag

     Docs: man:systemd-modules-load.service(8)

           man:modules-load.d(5)

  Process: 422 ExecStart=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd-modules-load (code=exited, sta

 Main PID: 422 (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)

```

I also use to use dracut for an initramfs, but when i run dracut now and restart, I get a kernel panic.

Edit:

This is my last edit, I solved all of the above by just deleted the kernel and sources and re emerging. Then rebuilding it all. It all worked after that, thanks for all the help and time everyone.

----------

